# ممكن كتب عن المصاعد ؟



## أسامة الحلبي (5 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ...
أرجو من أخوتي الأعضاء النشطين تحميل كتب عن المصاعد الكهربائية والهيدروليكية باللغة الانكليزية أو العربية :80: 
ومشكورين مسبقاً


----------



## نهر الطيب (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*المصاعد*

احاول الحصول على معلومات وافية عن المصاعد الكهربائية اجزاءها كيفية عملها وبعض المصادر من الكتب والمواقع


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الحبيب ارفقت لك بعض الاشياء الخاصه بالمصاعد

تجدها في المرفقات


----------



## عباس الثاني (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الشكر الجزيل للاخ احمد الغرباوي
ولكن يا ريت لو تعطينا كتاب بالعربي للسهولة
واقدم لك الشكر مقدما


----------



## المهندس محمد صباح (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخي العزيز جزاك اللة كل خير
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخي العزيز جزاك اللة كل خير
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخي العزيز جزاك اللة كل خير*​*
*


----------



## المتهووور (9 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.tkne.net/vb/t6442.html

عسى ان يفيدك هذا الرابط


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 سبتمبر 2009)

هذه المواضيع موجودة بملتقانا.. ملتقى المهندسين العرب.


1- 

 الــمـصــاعــد - الجزء ( 1 ) ‏(




1 2 3 4 5) 

2- 

 الشروط الفنية للمصاعد الكهربائية 

3-انواع المصاعد مع الصور\\\حلوووو 

4- فيما يختص بالمصاعد الكهربائيه ‏(



1 2) 

5- 

 المصاعد وانواعها


----------



## sesem_m (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي وجزاكم عنا خيرا ووفقكم في دربكم


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا استاذي الغالي الدكتور محمد


----------



## وليد حمادىl (10 سبتمبر 2009)

:56:


ميكانيزم قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> أرجو من أخوتي الأعضاء النشطين تحميل كتب عن المصاعد الكهربائية والهيدروليكية باللغة الانكليزية أو العربية :80:
> ومشكورين مسبقاً


ممكن تحميل كتب عن المصاعد الكهربائية والهيدروليكية باللغة العربية


----------



## وليد حمادىl (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*السعودية*

ممكن تحميل كتب عن المصاعد الكهربائية والهيدروليكية باللغة العربية


----------



## العراق نيو (11 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز ميكانيزم اليك مواقع تهمك في المصاعد ارجو ان تفيدك وتعم الفائدة

1- http://www.residentialelevators.com/hydraulic_specs.htm
2- http://science.howstuffworks.com/elevator3.htm

عسى ان يفيدك بشيء ............ وتدلل


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 سبتمبر 2009)

تم دمج الموضوعين لعدم التشتت
وتسهيلا للبحث .. وتوحيدا للجهد.


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## syamand (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر وارجو اضافة كتب اكثر توسعا ان وجدت لديكم اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## احمد الجزائر (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للاخوة الافاضل
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (14 فبراير 2010)

كل شيء عن المصاعد في الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178031.html


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على مساهماتكم الكريمة


----------



## aam ahmed (2 أكتوبر 2012)

_*جزاك الله خيرا *_


----------



## اسامةسمير (4 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا


----------

